

The Future of Search - alanthonyc
http://unqualified-reservations.blogspot.com/2010/03/future-of-search.html

======
alanthonyc
tldr version (although I highly recommend reading the whole thing):

Search is _relevance_ \+ _reputation._ Reputation is the hard part.
Communities must/will come around that assign reputation to their members.
Google (and search as we know it) will be replaced by something that will
calculate reputation of the communities, not the individual members.

